# Who says, dogs and cats dont get along?



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just thought i would share these photo's with you, as i am forever hearing that cats and dogs cant live together, Ect..

So i have added these pics, Enjoy!


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a few more!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely piccies. My dog and cats hate each other as well shortly after this pic was taken Syd ate Henrick lol.


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cute piccy!! fancy swapping


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Brill pictures!! I think you are mad thought...I mean fancy letting dogs and cats in the same room together!!

It's hell in my house the cat and dogs just are at each others throats...(this was the JRT's first day at my house and his first ever meeting of a cat!!!!)










Never a minute to relax!










I mean anyone that has dogs and cats in the same house is asking for trouble!!


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL. Great Piccies! I love them all, I couldn't have it any other way!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

princessx87 said:


> Cute piccy!! fancy swapping


No swap but I do fancy pinching yours.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely pics.....so cute.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahhhh great pics guys


----------

